# New Here Joplin MO



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jb-hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

welcome from 40 miles away... Monet


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* R choctaw. Have fun here.


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------

